# New to You in 2018-2019



## Cornhead (Apr 2, 2019)

Ok, what new places did you ski this year? For me it was Oak Mountain, West Mountain, and Camelback. Oak was pretty cool. Has to have the slowest lift anywhere, fixed gripped quad. Makes the Northwoods quad at Gore seem speedy. You'd ski out to the loading zone, and wait, and wait, and wait. Luckily there were no lines on one of the busiest days this season. The food was really good. They're new chef was runner up on the TV show Hell's Kitchen. The prices were cheap too. I had asparagus, crab, and asiago quiche with Irish stew, $11. My buddy had lobster mac & cheese, $9.


We skied West the same day, they were busy before we got there, cars parked on the road. It was pretty scraped off, but seemed like it'd be good with some fresh snow, pretty good pitch. Skied it from 5-7pm.

Skied Camelback last Saturday. Found out it was season pass holders weekend, so decided to check it out. Not bad, 100% open. I think I would avoid it like the plague, or Hunter, on a mid season weekend.
Nice view of Lake Pleasant top of Oak

Oak

West

Camelback

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 2, 2019)

no new ski areas for me this year. Did skin up Cannon for the first time this year, Also skied DJ's and the back side of the top of Mittersill for the first time.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2019)

Hunter North. I really liked it.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 2, 2019)

Mad River Glen

It was absolutely incredible. Loved the terrain and the vibe. I need to make it a point to go back there on a regular basis. Even though it was back in mid-December, it probably still ranks as one of my favorite days this season. So much more terrain there that I didn't get a chance to explore as well.


----------



## Skrn (Apr 2, 2019)

Great pictures!



cdskier said:


> Mad River Glen
> 
> It was absolutely incredible. Loved the terrain and the vibe. I need to make it a point to go back there on a regular basis. Even though it was back in mid-December, it probably still ranks as one of my favorite days this season. So much more terrain there that I didn't get a chance to explore as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skrn (Apr 2, 2019)

This is my 2nd ski season. So most ski resorts I visited this season are new to me. 

Specifically:
UT: Alta, Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude, Deer Valley
CO: Steamboat, Copper
New England: Sugarbush, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Stratton

Out of these resorts, Alta and Snowbird really impressed from all aspects - terrain, snow, easy access. I would like to visit them every year if possible. Steamboat has really fun tree skiing and I like to re-visit in the future. Sugarbush is easily my favorite in new england with great terrain off Castlerock chair. Need to visit more resorts in northern VT though!


----------



## urungus (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## urungus (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## urungus (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## urungus (Apr 2, 2019)

Great year, finally made it to many legendary places in northern Vermont


----------



## Zand (Apr 2, 2019)

Alta, Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude, Deer Valley, and Jackson Hole.

Nowhere new in the east, but everything outside of Barker at Sunday River was new to me, as was Sunbowl at Stratton.


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 2, 2019)

Winter Park and Aspen Snowmass and Highlands for me out west. 

Nowhere new back east.

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Apr 2, 2019)

Nothing new this year..but finaly skied down upper Goat at Stowe...that was a trip


----------



## urungus (Apr 2, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Nothing new this year..but finaly skied down upper Goat at Stowe...that was a trip



Great accomplishment, hope to do that myself some day.  I did manage to make it down one of the front four for the first time this year (National, including the drop-in).


----------



## cdskier (Apr 2, 2019)

Skrn said:


> Great pictures!



Thanks! I love taking my camera out on the slopes and trying to capture some good shots.


----------



## machski (Apr 2, 2019)

Solitude and Brighton in Utah along with Deer Valley.  Would go back to the first two, no rush to go back to Deer Valley.  One more new Easter week at Mammoth!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Apr 2, 2019)

Le Massif, Mont-Sainte-Anne, and Steamboat. 

Also, somehow just got around to skiing Thompson Brook glade at Wildcat. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Apr 2, 2019)

New...  Pat's Peak - cool little mountain, great race hill for my youngest kid, solid pitch on the front side, nice mellow, family/ newer skier/rider on the backside


New again (as in hadn't skied there in almost 20 years!).... Jiminy Peak and Sugarbush

Jiminy.... Great Snowmaking, good pitch down the main face, liked Widow White's Peak which wasn't there the last time I skied Jiminy. Was cool to ski a place with my oldest where I had skied when I was her age!

Sugarbush... Forgot what a big, cool, awesome place it is! The fact I hit it on 2 bluebird, windless, comfortable days with recent snow in early March didn't hurt the experience either. And Green Mountain Valley School puts on one hell of a race! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 2, 2019)

revelstoke, lake louise, sunshine, and silverton

i skied the new beavers terrain at a-basin, but i've been there many times

nothing new in the east.


----------



## Geezer (Apr 2, 2019)

Serre Chevalier, France was new to me this season.  I would definitely go back.  The terrain, snow, food, hotel, location, people - all awesome!
https://gopro.com/v/96r19D8XomMoz


----------



## medfordmike (Apr 2, 2019)

Cranmore, Black Mountain of NH, and Otis Ridge.  With Cranmore and Black i crossed NH areas off my list.


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 2, 2019)

Stowe
Finally made it there after all these years, now it is one of my favorites.  I expect to come back many times in the future, maybe even one more time this season.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 2, 2019)

legalskier said:


> Hunter North. I really liked it.



Hmmm, if I count that I still have a shot at my annual goal of 10.

So far...

Bear Creek
Liberty
Roundtop
Dartmouth
Middlebury

Planning on...

Tahoe Donner
Granlibakken
Soda Springs
Boreal


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 2, 2019)

I went to Mt Eustis to ski, on  a Saturday, but found it closed.  We did a quick snowshoe lap instead. So none.... yet anyway. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vaughn (Apr 2, 2019)

medfordmike said:


> Cranmore, Black Mountain of NH, and Otis Ridge.  With Cranmore and Black i crossed NH areas off my list.



Did you get Dartmouth Skiway, Abenaki, and the Kanc. Rec ski tow?


----------



## gladerider (Apr 2, 2019)

Skrn said:


> This is my 2nd ski season. So most ski resorts I visited this season are new to me.
> 
> Specifically:
> UT: Alta, Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude, Deer Valley
> ...



you hit all those in your second year? lucky dog!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 2, 2019)

Snow King and Jackson Hole.  Both live up to their Steep hype

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2019)

new for me this year -

Taos + Crested Butte


----------



## jg17 (Apr 2, 2019)

Mount Snow, Big Boulder, Waterville, Jackson Hole, and Park City. Finishing with 36 days, a big jump from never having broken 10 before.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2019)

Lonesome Pine in Ft Kent, ME 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 2, 2019)

I hit Snowbasin on Sunday.   Now Brighton & Sundance are the only 2 Wasatch places I havent skied.

Looking down from the start of the 2002 Olympic Men's downhill on a clear day.  That pitch probably only lasted 10 seconds, but it was a hoot.


----------



## raisingarizona (Apr 3, 2019)

New local Couloir for me! It goes much further up from the visable crux in the photo.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 3, 2019)

gladerider said:


> you hit all those in your second year? lucky dog!



I was thinking the same thing. Also that they are skiing trees in their 2nd year of skiing and skiing off the castle rock chair.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 3, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> probably only lasted 10 seconds, but it was a hoot.[/QUOTE
> 
> That's not what she said.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 3, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Also that they are skiing trees in their 2nd year of skiing and skiing off the castle rock chair.



Yea...that's some impressively quick progression for sure!


----------



## trackbiker (Apr 3, 2019)

Titus, Owls Head, and Northeast Slopes. Never met a ski area I didn't like.


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 3, 2019)

Trip to Utah for the first time:  Park City and Alta


----------



## EPB (Apr 3, 2019)

After a big year last year, I only made it to 1.5 new places: Hunter north, east and west (got to the main face last April; east because I was attempting to meet up with some beginners I was with) and Big Boulder last weekend (missed out on Jack Frost by a day). This was my first time skiing in the state of Pennsylvania. 

On the to-do list next year is Plattekill, Blue and maybe another one or two in PA. I'd also love to cross Whiteface off the list for a long weekend now that I'm in greater NYC. Magic could be in play, too.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## medfordmike (Apr 3, 2019)

Vaughn said:


> Did you get Dartmouth Skiway, Abenaki, and the Kanc. Rec ski tow?



I hit the Skiway a few times a year.  I really like the place.  Hit Abenaki a ways back.  Whey i say "my list" i mean places I decided when I moved to New England about 10+ years ago I wanted to get to.  Some small places like Arrowhead, Eustis, and Kanc are all good places that  are important in their own way but my cutoff for my informal list is "would i take a day off work to go there?".  So some of the real small areas didn't make the cut. Maybe when I retire I will revisit this arbitrary methodology but I got a ways to go before then.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2019)

eastern powder baby said:


> On the to-do list next year is Plattekill, Blue and maybe another one or two in PA. I'd also love to cross Whiteface off the list for a long weekend now that I'm in greater NYC. Magic could be in play, too.



Plattekill & Magic are absolute musts, possibly the 2 best sleeper areas in the east.  Do not "book" a trip to Whiteface, go to Whiteface only once it gets the goods, most serious mountain in the east IMO, but it will stink if it's been a while since it snowed (i.e. Iceface).


----------



## EPB (Apr 3, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Plattekill & Magic are absolute musts, possibly the 2 best sleeper areas in the east.  Do not "book" a trip to Whiteface, go to Whiteface only once it gets the goods, most serious mountain in the east IMO, but it will stink if it's been a while since it snowed (i.e. Iceface).


Thanks, BG. Would have crossed Plattekill off the list this year if not for the Peak pass. Meant to stay in So VT closer to Mt. Snow this year with friends, but hope to next year. Unsure if I'll be able to swing a day at Magic, but that's the hope.

Warren Miller was giving away tickets to Gore and Whiteface, so hoping to go to the show and make use of those, too. Gore would be new to me, but is lower priority.

Sent from my VS988 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tumbler (Apr 3, 2019)

Solitude with 2 feet while we were there.  Fantastic.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 3, 2019)

eastern powder baby said:


> Thanks, BG. Would have crossed Plattekill off the list this year if not for the Peak pass. Meant to stay in So VT closer to Mt. Snow this year with friends, but hope to next year. Unsure if I'll be able to swing a day at Magic, but that's the hope.
> 
> Warren Miller was giving away tickets to Gore and Whiteface, so hoping to go to the show and make use of those, too. Gore would be new to me, but is lower priority.



Gore is a huge sleeper in my opinion. Really terrific mountain that many people overlook. And like BG said, Platty should definitely be a priority when they have everything open.


----------



## skiur (Apr 3, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Gore is a huge sleeper in my opinion. Really terrific mountain that many people overlook. And like BG said, Platty should definitely be a priority when they have everything open.



Agreed with Gore, great mountain when it gets snow, has some really good trees.  Its been too long since I have been there.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Apr 3, 2019)

Whitefish MT and Whistler. It's been a couple years since I've done 2 west trips in a season so Im pretty happy about these. Locally, just a glade or two at Cannon/Mittersill that I hadnt noticed before.


----------



## Skrn (Apr 3, 2019)

Yes, I definitely consider myself lucky! As a family, we have been traveled a lot, like ~60 days a year since my youngest turned 2 year old. Through those travel days, we figured out our own travel routine that made travel much easier. We also found ways to make travel much cheaper than normal. 

As we started to ski, we just changed some "regular" travel vacation into ski travel vacation. This is the season we get to ski a lot, especially ski a lot out west in our 2nd season. 



gladerider said:


> you hit all those in your second year? lucky dog!


----------



## Skrn (Apr 3, 2019)

We skied 20 days in the first year, and more than 50 days this year. So in terms of number of days, we have some mileage. Another factor is that we like to keep pushing ourselves to harder terrain, which helped.

Last comment is that I think there is a big difference between being able to ski certain terrain and being able to ski it _*gracefully*_. We are definitely not gracefully at all. Still a lot to learn.



Smellytele said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Also that they are skiing trees in their 2nd year of skiing and skiing off the castle rock chair.


----------



## tnt1234 (Apr 3, 2019)

Finally got to Magic!

 a lot of the mountain was frozen from a rain the night before, but miraculously Red Line, Goniff Glade and a few things near them were super soft and tons of fun!

Loved the vibe of the place....so glad to finally visit.

Our second year hitting Manchester for Pres. weekend, and I think we'll make it a regular plan.  Several mountains to choose from, never felt str jam packed in the restaurants....nice trip.  Skied Bromley as well, but that wasn't new to us.  They avoided all the rain and we had soft bumps all over the mountain.  Fun stuff.


----------



## tnt1234 (Apr 3, 2019)

Also, Breckenridge this year - returning after nearly 30 years...so it felt like new to me.


----------



## abc (Apr 3, 2019)

Buttermilk

Been to Aspen many times, never hit Buttermilk until this year. It was a "mini-powder-day" (i.e. 2-3"). We knew the "normal" terrain in Highland/Snowmass would be skied off (even though it's Aspen). Decided to hit Buttermilk in the hope the beginners don't go off the groomer. 

It worked. 

Was also considered Revelstoke. But they didn't get as much snow as mountains south of the border. So no go.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 3, 2019)

going to buttermilk over the other three aspen options on any sort of powder day is an absolutely ludicrous decision.


----------



## shwilly (Apr 3, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> going to buttermilk over the other three aspen options on any sort of powder day is an absolutely ludicrous decision.



Sure, choices different from what you'd do are absolutely ludicrous. Other people doing things, I tell ya 

No new ski areas for me this year. I found many new lines at SR that I didn't know before. I must have found most of them by now, but don't seem to have run out yet.

The season may end with a return to Sugarloaf for the first time in several years. Have to see if that works out.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 3, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do not "book" a trip to Whiteface, go to Whiteface only once it gets the goods, most serious mountain in the east IMO, but it will stink if it's been a while since it snowed (i.e. Iceface).


Beware wind holds after big dumps at WF, I've been burned more than once. Oh, check for Canadian holidays too.


Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kendo (Apr 3, 2019)

Finally skied Telluride.  3/10-17 an epic week ... 19" in 24hrs, 31" in 48h and 50" in 7 days with bluebird days to end the week.  They're closing 4/7 (date set a year in advance) with 98% open and a 93" base after the record snow year.  Seasonal flights into Montrose cut back = few skiers to justify the operating expense.


----------



## abc (Apr 3, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> going to buttermilk over the other three aspen options on any sort of powder day is an absolutely ludicrous decision.


Missing a smiley somewhere? 

Calling a 2-3" day as "powder" day is just as ludicrous (or so northeast?). Aspenites won't even bother to get up early on any day with less than 4" (some say less than 6")


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 3, 2019)

you called it a "mini powder day", not me. choosing buttermilk over highlands, snomass, or ajax, on any day, ever, is a ludicrous decision and a waste of western skiing.


----------



## abc (Apr 3, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a waste of *western *skiing.


But not a eastern skiing? 

I skied 40+ days in the west, less than 10 in the east. If I were to "waste" any day, I'd prefer to waste a western one!

One man's floor is another man's ceiling.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 3, 2019)

Sugarloaf's Snowfields 

Well, not exactly new, but I have not had the chance to ski those in years, even though I'm at Sugarloaf every year for a week.
This time, the snow cover was fantastic and skied the back fields that lead into Brackett and Burnt Mt. It's rare that I get to ski some steep terrain without hiking up to Tucks.
Since it has been years that I was up there last, it was almost like a "first".


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Apr 3, 2019)

Hit Abasin and Loveland for the first time at the end of Feb/Early march and lucked out big time. Used GEM Cards for a $40 ticket at Loveland and $50 days at Abasin. 

Empty midweek Bluebird day at Loveland followed by two days of endless pow at Abasin... which is for sure my new favorite western mountain. Only got one lap on the east wall before it closed for the next two weeks and barely got around to hitting the beavers (Zuma Cornice was skiing amazing) so of course already planning my return!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 3, 2019)

a-basin is easly the best ski area in the denver area (including all of summit county, vail/eagle county, and winter park/grand county).

it's really the only consistently interesting terrain in the entire region.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 3, 2019)

Wildcat, Burke, and Jay Peak were all new.  Hit heavy this year.  I have to ski Sugarloaf, Whiteface, and Gore, and I'll have hit all the major areas in the Northeastern US.


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Our second year hitting Manchester for Pres. weekend, and I think we'll make it a regular plan.  Several mountains to choose from, never felt str jam packed in the restaurants....nice trip.



Manchester is a great spot, IMO. I don’t mind that it’s a bit of a drive to Mt Snow. Good hotels and restaurants.


----------



## bushpilot (Apr 3, 2019)

Mt Shasta was a nice little spot in Northern California. All fixed grip lifts but they moved pretty fast and a nice mix of terrain. 

Also hit Mt Rose and Sugarbowl. Planning to hit squaw this month and again over Fourth of July.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 3, 2019)

Cornhead said:


> Beware wind holds after big dumps at WF, I've been burned more than once.



Last time I was there that happened. You're down at the base looking up at this great mountain but you can't get to it- really frustrating. We packed up & headed south to Gore where everything was open. That's held me back from returning ever since.
Same thing happened 10 days ago but we were at Gore & on Sunday ppl on the lift said they'd come down from WF because *everything* there was closed on Sat.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> a-basin is easly the best ski area in the denver area (including all of summit county, vail/eagle county, and winter park/grand county).
> 
> it's really the only consistently interesting terrain in the entire region.



I'd take Loveland over Arapahoe Basin if I lived there and bought a season pass.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 3, 2019)

bushpilot said:


> Mt Shasta was a nice little spot in Northern California. All fixed grip lifts but they moved pretty fast and a nice mix of terrain.



I'm jealous, missed out on a planned trip to Shasta during one of my low-snow Oregon trips.  Oregon is my nemesis.  Will head back one of these years with the hopes that third time's a charm.  Ended up driving to Idaho on trips 1 and 2.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 4, 2019)

legalskier said:


> Last time I was there that happened. You're down at the base looking up at this great mountain but you can't get to it- really frustrating. We packed up & headed south to Gore where everything was open.


My son and I did the same thing. Stayed in Wilmington overnight, cleaned two feet off my car, nothing but bear running at WF. We went to Gore too, but the summit wasn't open. I remember riding the quad being brutal. Be aware you can't ski Gore on a WF ticket, or vice versa, as in the past. I got a WF raincheck on one of those windy days and tried to redeem it at Gore the next season. This is when they were transferable. They wouldn't give me a Gore ticket. I was flabbergasted. I told the lady at the ticket window that I could drive to WF, get a WF ticket, go right to the lift at Gore and use my WF ticket, but she wouldn't give me a Gore ticket for my WF raincheck, wtf? Welcome to NY.



Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Pez (Apr 5, 2019)

Big Sky was new to me in 2019.  Can't wait to go back.


----------



## bushpilot (Apr 18, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> I'm jealous, missed out on a planned trip to Shasta during one of my low-snow Oregon trips.  Oregon is my nemesis.  Will head back one of these years with the hopes that third time's a charm.  Ended up driving to Idaho on trips 1 and 2.


When were you here? Did you try Mt Bachelor? Huge mountain with the most consistent conditions I’ve experienced. 443 inches so far this year!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2019)

Aspen Mountain
Snowmass


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2019)

Forgot to add Sundance to this list, so Snowbasin & Sundance for me.  I liked them both.

That makes 9 of the 10 Wasatch areas I've skied (missing Brighton).


----------



## Hawk (Apr 18, 2019)

Aspen, Aspen Highlands and Snowmass for me.  We had a friend that rented a house for a month out there.  Looking at the weekly rental costs, I don't think I would go there on my own.  But with a free place to stay, all good. We got the Mountan collectice 50% off deal.  Thanks Win and Sugarbush.  All three mountains are really nice but Highlands is the best with the longest sustained steep runs.  That place is aesthetically one on the most beautiful places to ski with the Maroon Bells, Mt Pyramid and other 14ers all around. Also a really fun town.  Not all Shee-Shee all the time.  We found the local folks to be a real hoot to party with.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 18, 2019)

bushpilot said:


> When were you here? Did you try Mt Bachelor? Huge mountain with the most consistent conditions I’ve experienced. 443 inches so far this year!



Looks like it was 2005 and 2015.  Bachelor was good both times.  Actually spent 3 days there in 2005 rather than just the one I had planned.  Was a low snow year for them but they still had plenty.  But Hoodoo, Willamette, Hood Ski Bowl, Ashland were all either closed or just running beginner areas.  Got lucky with Timberline a Hood Meadows, storm rolled in at the end of both trips.  Destroyed my snowboard on those sharp pointy rocks though.

Still working on my 10 new for the year.  Picked up Tahoe Donner and Sky Tavern this week.  Planning on Soda Springs/Boreal tomorrow and Granlibakken Sat or Sun.  Yes, I'm trying to set a record for the lowest average vert for 10 new areas.


----------



## jimk (Apr 19, 2019)

I too found Skrn's progression interesting, e.g. second year person talking about Castlerock.  But 50 days in second year is getting into it in a big way

3.5 new.
1. Crested Butte:  
2. Big Sky:  

3. Telluride:  

.5 Beavers at A-Basin:   Bonus shot of Telluride


----------



## skimagic (Apr 19, 2019)

I picked up Jack Frost and Montage. First-time skiing in PA.Montage had some fresh Pocono Pow (the man-made stuff). 

Outwest I picked up Loveland and Cooper this year. 

The snow cat terrain at Cooper looks great , I wish Ithey could put a lift up there.  LL was a bluebird spring day. Perfect. I loved the vibe


----------



## crank (Apr 19, 2019)

Mt Orford, Owls Head, Val d'Isere, Tignes.

Nothing new in country.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 19, 2019)

skimagic said:


> The snow cat terrain at Cooper looks great , I wish Ithey could put a lift up there.  LL was a bluebird spring day. Perfect. I loved the vibe



Well at least Cooper has that cool new t-bar coming. Great place to go to avoid the crowds.  Skied there on Saturday of Presidents weekend 1 year.  Maybe there was a 4 chair wait.

Knocked off Soda Springs and Boreal today.  Great time at Soda Spring, plenty of untracked...hmmm...mush.  Big fun on a snowboard.  Boreal was a s#!t show.  Fun terrain features, but they seemed unprepared for the crowds the $25 ticket would bring in.  Wish they had more lifts/terrain open.  But trip has been so great I can't complain about 1 less thsn perfect afternoon.  Funny how I was looking more forward to Boreal, but had a much better time at Soda, just goes to show ya.

Now just need Granlibakken to bring me home!


----------



## jimk (Apr 19, 2019)

Go Jay go!


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 20, 2019)

Okay got one today. Mount Bohemia. Great place!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 20, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Okay got one today. Mount Bohemia. Great place!




Awesome! How did you manage to get up there?

I did manage to make it to Granlibakken today.  I'm finally "Tahoe complete"  Crazy day at Squaw, skied in rain, snow, hail, sunshine.  Surface conditions were great though.  Cut out at 2:45 and caught a courtesy shuttle to the car.  We made from snow to Granlibakken in about 15 minutes.  Spent about an hour on the poma and another hour on the sledding hill.  Kids and I had a great time there.  Funny thing is they ran that poma lift all day and we made the 3rd track down the hill at around 3.

Anyway that completes my 10 new ski areas that pretty much nobody will be jealous of.  I'll have to check the stats, but I suspect their total combined vert is less than a number of North America's larger ones.  We had a great time at ll of them, even with the lightning at Bear Creek and the craziness at Boreal.


----------



## catskillman (Apr 20, 2019)

Hawk said:


> Aspen, Aspen Highlands and Snowmass for me.  We had a friend that rented a house for a month out there.  Looking at the weekly rental costs, I don't think I would go there on my own.  But with a free place to stay, all good. We got the Mountan collectice 50% off deal.  Thanks Win and Sugarbush.  All three mountains are really nice but Highlands is the best with the longest sustained steep runs.  That place is aesthetically one on the most beautiful places to ski with the Maroon Bells, Mt Pyramid and other 14ers all around. Also a really fun town.  Not all Shee-Shee all the time.  We found the local folks to be a real hoot to party with.




totally agree. Aspen Highlands is may favorite in the US so far.  And I have skied most resorts except California, New Mexico, Arizona & Washington state.  

Highlands is great.  I have been there 6 times so far.......


----------



## catskillman (Apr 20, 2019)

skimagic said:


> I picked up Jack Frost and Montage. First-time skiing in PA.Montage had some fresh Pocono Pow (the man-made stuff).
> 
> Outwest I picked up Loveland and Cooper this year.
> 
> The snow cat terrain at Cooper looks great , I wish Ithey could put a lift up there.  LL was a bluebird spring day. Perfect. I loved the vibe



Cooper, often confused with Copper, is so laid back, untracked, cheap, old school, rustic, and wide open.  

AND FILLED with history!!!!  This was the home of the 10th Mountain Division.  Down the street are their original barracks at Camp Hale.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 24, 2019)

I went to a few new places courtesy of the Ikon pass.   Steamboat and Winters Park plus went back to Deer Valley after last skiing there in around 2003.  

Also went to Val Disere /Tignes for 5 days Non Ikon pass.   Previously had only gone there for 1 day.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 24, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> Awesome! How did you manage to get up there?
> 
> I did manage to make it to Granlibakken today.  I'm finally "Tahoe complete"  Crazy day at Squaw, skied in rain, snow, hail, sunshine.  Surface conditions were great though.  Cut out at 2:45 and caught a courtesy shuttle to the car.  We made from snow to Granlibakken in about 15 minutes.  Spent about an hour on the poma and another hour on the sledding hill.  Kids and I had a great time there.  Funny thing is they ran that poma lift all day and we made the 3rd track down the hill at around 3.
> 
> Anyway that completes my 10 new ski areas that pretty much nobody will be jealous of.  I'll have to check the stats, but I suspect their total combined vert is less than a number of North America's larger ones.  We had a great time at ll of them, even with the lightning at Bear Creek and the craziness at Boreal.



I am in Cleveland for a month for training. I drove out here and have weekends free. I brought my skis (and road bike) for this reason. I left Cleveland (well just east of Cleveland) at 4:30pm on Friday. Drove until 2am Saturday, slept in the back of the company minivan got up at 7 and drove the last 2:15 to Mount Bohemia. Took my time getting ready to let things soften up and checked into the Hostel as well. Got on the hill around 10:15. Skied until 4:15. Had a good dinner at the hill and left the next morning to drive 12 hrs back to my hotel. It was well worth as the terrain, while only 900 vert was great - Steeps, trees, all natural and not a speck of ice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2019)

Very cool

And sorry about spending a month in Cleveland.  I say this as someone who called Ohio home for a year.  Other than the natives being very nice, I found few redeeming qualities about the place. Lived in Athens, which is a fun college town and the surrounding Hocking Hills are cool, but Midwest outdoor activities seems pretty JV compared to New England.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 24, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> Very cool
> 
> And sorry about spending a month in Cleveland.  I say this as someone who called Ohio home for a year.  Other than the natives being very nice, I found few redeeming qualities about the place. Lived in Athens, which is a fun college town and the surrounding Hocking Hills are cool, but Midwest outdoor activities seems pretty JV compared to New England.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



There wasn't many staying overnight - maybe 8 people. Any way the owner was out and talking to us about how we liked the place asking me about why and how I was there. He and the GM Vern were out measuring for a potential pool to go with the hot tub. Asked us our opinion about it as well.  Then there was the crazy ski patroller Johnny Spirit - says it is his real name but he used to be the guy at Michigan State games all painted up and getting the crowd going. Also said he used to do Tigers, Wings and Lions games as well. He and Vern hung out in the hot tub early evening talking to a few of us about the place.


----------



## machski (Apr 24, 2019)

Just added Mammoth, place is awesome!  Love how nearly every chair has height adjustable terminals, one even has a height adjustable operator's cab.  Nothing requires hiking for the goods except the Hemlocks on the backside and they were closed (not sure to lack of snow or conditions, because the cats were busy building one of their late spring/summer terrain parks back there).

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 25, 2019)

Coming back from Lake Louise in 2001 I got snowed-in in Cleveland for 3 days.

And they lied to me.  I was in Houston for the connecting leg from Calgary, and I questioned whether they could really get me back to Burlington if I flew to Cleveland, as the radar looked horrendous.  Oh, sure, the flight's scheduled with no delay......  Three days later I was able to finally leave Cleveland.

Valuable lesson learned that day.  The airlines will lie to you to move you along on your already-planned route.  Were that to happen to me today, I would have stayed in Houston instead.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 25, 2019)

machski said:


> Just added Mammoth, place is awesome!



What days were you there?  Funny that 3 of us were there in the last week or so.

I'm tempted to book a flight now for another Cali trip in Feb.  Still a couple SoCal places I haven't hit along with June.  Prices (and mileage flights) are real good now, but you never know what you'll get out there this far in advance.  Preliminary plan...

Fly Firday evening
Baldy 
Mt High (need old Sunrise part)
Snow Valley
Big Bear Lake
Mammoth
June
 Mammoth
Alta Sierra
Waterman (plus maybe a couple runs at Buckhorn Ski Club next door)
Sunday Night redeye

The earlier you book the more time you get to look forward to it!


----------



## heiusa (Apr 25, 2019)

I lived in So Cal for 10 years and I have skied all the places you are listing;

Fly Firday evening
Baldy - *Excellent ski area, but needs natural snow*
Mt High (need old Sunrise part), *Very small area and crowded, like mountain creek in NJ*
Snow Valley - *Very small area and crowded, like mountain creek in NJ*
Big Bear Lake - *Very small area and crowded, like mountain creek in NJ*
Mammoth - *One of the best ski areas in the US, I love this mountain*
June - *Close to Mammoth, good go to on a busy day*
Mammoth
Alta Sierra - *not familiar with this place*
Waterman - *A fun area only 45 minutes from LA* (plus maybe a couple runs at Buckhorn Ski Club next door)


----------



## cdskier (Apr 25, 2019)

heiusa said:


> I lived in So Cal for 10 years and *I have skied all the places* you are listing;
> ...
> 
> Alta Sierra - *not familiar with this place*



Maybe this is the wine I had tonight talking, but something doesn't quite add up here...


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 26, 2019)

Alta Sierra was Shirley Meadows and I think maybe Trinity.  It's up near Bakersfield.

Most of my plan has the crowded places on weekdays.  But I put Mountain High on a weekend so that Sunrise is open.  I've been to Big Bear on a power weekend,  they seem to have the lift capacity for the crowds.  The drive down was insane though.  We saw over 30 cars off the road.  Was never so happy to see rain we we got finally got low enough.


----------



## machski (Apr 26, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> What days were you there?  Funny that 3 of us were there in the last week or so.
> 
> I'm tempted to book a flight now for another Cali trip in Feb.  Still a couple SoCal places I haven't hit along with June.  Prices (and mileage flights) are real good now, but you never know what you'll get out there this far in advance.  Preliminary plan...
> 
> ...


We were there Easter Sunday through Wednesday ski wise.  How did you go?  We went to RNO and drove, pretty ride most of the way if a bit long.  This time of year, airline options into MMH from the East are all but non-existent.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 26, 2019)

machski said:


> We were there Easter Sunday through Wednesday ski wise.  How did you go?  We went to RNO and drove, pretty ride most of the way if a bit long.  This time of year, airline options into MMH from the East are all but non-existent.



OK, you were there a few days after us.  Hope we left enough snow for you. Pretty crazy this year.  I have a pic from Diamond Peak with just the very top of a trail sign peaking through the snow.

I prefer direct flights, so we flew into Oakland and out of SF.  For some reason it was about a third of the price if we dropped off the rental car from either Oakland or San Jose.  Worked out well, on the way to Tahoe we went to the Jelly Belly factory then did half a day at Tahoe Donner.  Went to Six Flags on the way back.


----------



## abc (Apr 26, 2019)

machski said:


> We were there Easter Sunday through Wednesday ski wise.  How did you go?  We went to RNO and drove, pretty ride most of the way if a bit long.  This time of year, airline options into MMH from the East are all but non-existent.


I was there the week before. So got lucked out with a 4" (officially, more up mountain). That was spread over 2 days, as the upper mountain wasn't open till the 2nd day. Then, it quickly turn corny. Very very nice corn, mind you. 

For Mammoth, I've done it both from Reno and Vegas (or even LAX). Reno is shorter, and can be combined with skiing in the Tahoe mountains. So that's my preference. But sometimes, Vegas can have significantly cheaper flights. 

To break up the boredom of the drive, I typically fit in a short hike or two along the way. (will finish my trip report in the other section and post picture of hike when I get home tonight)


----------



## machski (Apr 26, 2019)

Yeah, no hiking on the drive down to Mammoth as Delta cancelled our morning flight out of BOS last Saturday.  So instead of Reno at 430p, we got in at 9pm.  That drive is rough at night when you are approaching 3am your body clock time!  Plenty of snow left, nothing fresh but not what I was looking for this time of year.  Tough the first 2 days the upper summit was pretty much frozen in, but it freed up last 2 days.  So much terrain!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 26, 2019)

machski said:


> Plenty of snow left, nothing fresh but not what I was looking for this time of year.



Same here, I was actually disappointed that it was snowing and not sunny.  Most of the week was beautiful though.


----------



## abc (Apr 26, 2019)

machski said:


> Plenty of snow left, nothing fresh but not what I was looking for this time of year
> 
> So much terrain!





jaytrem said:


> Same here, I was actually disappointed that it was snowing and not sunny.


Definitely the case. But Mammoth is a special case, same like Whistler. It's so high that it CAN get fresh snow really late in the season (or some say, in the middle of summer!).


----------



## skinowworklater (Apr 27, 2019)

New to me this past season Whisper Ridge Cat Skiing in Paradise (aptly named!) UTAH.  Finally got back to Utah (after a 2 year absence) to use our WR vouchers given to us (thank you WR!) when our first try at back country skiing was rained out.  If you never tried cat skiing it can't be beat when the snow is deep, and this is the place!  Fortunately during our week in Utah over 3' of snow fell so fresheis were everywhere!  Nothing like skiing vast expanses of untracked powder with friends old and new!  
Definitely checked that entry off my bucket list for sure, though I'll be back again!


----------

